

CLJSJS – Use JavaScript Libraries in ClojureScript with Ease - macco
http://www.martinklepsch.org/posts/cljsjs-use-javascript-libraries-in-clojurescript.html

======
smrtinsert
Interesting it supports boot first. I wonder lately if lein is breaking under
its own flexibility. I personally would've liked something based around
webjars, too bad it can't reuse that work...

Clojure tooling, sigh.

~~~
swannodette
Webjars don't supply externs so I don't see how this could possibly work.

------
kul_
Great! But what about lein?

------
elwell
Looks cool. Would like to see some examples of how to use it though.

------
lennel
there are generators out there for externs files. search the closure community
they popup in there

